# State Magazine Alumni Updates



## Jason Svoboda

Winkle was selected as the Monroe County YMCA chief executive officer starting summer 2014.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Elle Fracker, ’08*

Fracker was promoted to head softball coach at Valley City State University.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Marcie Brock, ’09*

Brock wrote “Through Jake’s Eyes: A Grandmother’s Creation of Love” and is donating a portion of the proceeds to the March of Dimes.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sthele Greybar, ’07*

Greybar*has been named the extension educator for Elkhart County’s 4-H youth development program.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Doug Miller, Ph.D. ’10*

Miller was named assistant superintendent of Tippecanoe School Corporation and will begin his work with the corporation on July 1.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Robin A. Crumrin, ’79*

Crumrin has been named dean of library services at Cunningham Memorial Library at Indiana State University.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Mark Daniel, Ph.D. ’06*

Daniel has been named superintendent of McLean County Unit 5 schools.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Pamela Farris, ’75, GR ’77, Ph.D. ’80*

Farris published her 20th book and first personal finance book called, “How Women Can Get Ahead Financially: Managing Money for Venus in a Mars World.”

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Tim Strader, ’07*

Strader was named the women’s soccer coach at Indiana Wesleyan University.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Mike Strabavy, ’93, GR ’96*

Strabavy was inducted into the Hammond Sports Hall of Fame. Strabavy was a two-sport athlete at Indiana State, as he competed on the track-and-field team and the baseball team.

More...


----------



## Eleven

Big loss for ISU...Jason is a very good person and great motivator.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*John Hogan, Ph.D. ’00*

Hogan was named the fourth president of the National Park Community College in Hot Springs, Ark.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Bruce MacLachlan, ’90*

MacLachlan was selected as the new airport manager for Lewiston, Idaho.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Phil Higdon, GR ’76*

Higdon retired from his mental health career and now devotes most of his time to music, as he performs, teaches and takes college-level classes.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Marganna Stanley, GR ’94*

Stanley was named superintendent of Henderson County Schools and will begin her duties on July 1.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Alex Herzog, GR ’95*

Herzog was named Rochester Community and Technical College’s vice president.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Beth Shively, ’82*

Shively retired from the U.S. Air Force after 27 years of civil service as a chemist. She currently resides in Punta Gorda, Fla.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Rachel Wedding McClelland, ’91, GR ’08*

Wedding McClelland was named the director of student media at the University of Tennessee in Knoxville, Tenn.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*David Petrowski, ’05*

Petrowski was named Trooper of the Year for the Putnamville district by the Indiana State Police Department.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Christopher Dunn, GR ’78*

Dunn was named the Elizabeth Newman Wilds director of Cornell Plantations at Cornell University.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Joe Sornberger, GR ’07*

Sornberger was promoted to the new superintendent for ROWVA District 208 in Oneida, Ill.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Joseph Evelo, ’72*

Evelo was recognized as the top advisor in Ohio on the 2014 Barron’s “America’s Top 1,200 Advisors: State-by-State” list. He was also ranked No. 1 in the state for the sixth time and recognized by Financial Times’ Top 400 financial advisors.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Earnest Paige Jr., ’06, GR ’13*

Paige was hired as a state police officer for the Pendleton, Ind., area.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Lori Fox, ’91, GR ’96*

Fox was promoted to manager of First Financial Bank’s Springhill Banking Center.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sara Wheeler, ’70*

“We were ‘pioneers’ in the field,” nursing alumna Sara Wheeler, ’70, said of members of her class, the fourth to graduate from the university’s bachelor’s degree nursing program.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Matt Ulm ’00*

Indiana State University has been more than the typical college experience for College of Arts and Sciences and Scott College of Business graduate Matt Ulm, ’00. It’s been a lifelong connection. Ulm’s parents, Gregory, ’68, GR ’71, Ph.D. ’85, and Denise, ’72, GR ’73, are passionate Sycamore alumni. His father also worked on campus in […]

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Rita Czekuc, ’44, Muskegon, Mich.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Kyle Brumett, GR ’04*

Brumett was named Wabash College’s head basketball coach.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Michael Cheaney, ’99*

Cheaney was hired by the Auburn University at Montgomery as the new head coach for men’s basketball.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Jonathan Haugh, ’13*

Haugh was hired as an Indiana State Police Officer. He graduated from Indiana State University with a bachelor’s degree in criminology and criminal justice.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Danny Tanoos, ’79, GR ’83, Ed.S. ’97*

Tanoos, the Vigo County School Corp. superintendent, was honored with the Sagamore of the Wabash award by Sen. Tim Skinner and State Rep. Clyde Kersey.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Maya Stewart, ’96*

Stewart was promoted to vice president of Old National Bank’s Financial Center.  

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Ann Ryan, GR ’91*

Ryan was promoted to chief marketing officer for Old National Bancorp. *

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Bill Lansaw, ’73*

Lansaw was named vice president for transportation of LeSaint Logistics, a nationally recognized provider of warehousing, inventory control, transportation management and technology solutions, in Chicago.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Dave Kiley, ’73*

Kiley retired from Cloverdale High School.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Rob Hochstetler, GR ’93 and Linda (Eldridge) Hochstetler, ’92*

The Hochstetlers have relocated to Columbia, S.C., where Rob accepted the position as president and CEO of Central Electric Power.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Kurt Lentz, GR ’82*

Lentz retired from his position as principal at White River Valley Elementary School in Lyons, Ind.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Jessica Weesner, ’14*

Weesner competed in the Miss Indiana competition.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Chris Eastep, GR ’97*

Eastep was hired as the athletic trainer for College Place High School.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Vickie Wallace, ’90*

Wallace was promoted to private banking officer at Old National Bank.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Benjamin Dye, ’10*

Dye was promoted to assistant trust investment officer at First Financial Bank.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Clyde Harris ’85*

In life, one thing is certain: change is constant. For Indiana State University radio, TV and film graduate Clyde Harris, ’85, change is the underpinning of his success. Harris’ career experience is as diverse as imaginable. A door-to-door pool cue salesman; cable news and TV technical director; political speech writer; magazine editor; and advertising salesman Read more...

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Dan Buck, ’00, Ken Buck, ’73, Jennifer Hilgefort, ’90, Kent Reyling, ’76, Ben Schmidt*

  Volunteerism is the core of the Indiana State University Alumni Association. Just ask Dan Buck, ’00, Ken Buck, ’73, Jennifer Hilgefort, ’90, Kent Reyling, ’76, Ben Schmidt, ’07, and Mark Schmidt, ’76. This alumni team from southern Indiana are the faces behind the Dubois County Alumni Golf Outing. Their motivation for putting on the Read more...

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Dolly Millender, ’41, Naomi Millender, ’67*

The Hood family's legacy of three generations of Sycamores spanning all four institutional name changes earned the Hoods the 2014 Legacy Award. 

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Quintin Mikell, ’84*

As vice president of operations at Zee Medical Inc. in Indianapolis, Quintin Mikell is a dedicated community volunteer.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Heather Walters Thompson, ’02*

A speech communications major at Indiana State, Heather Thompson is now manager of communications for Hendricks Power Cooperative in Avon and an active community volunteer.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Heather (Walters) Thompson, ’02*

Not only did Heather (Walters) Thompson earn a great education at Indiana State University, she also created the wonderful life she enjoys now. “It’s funny how things turn out,” the Class of 2002 graduate said. “When I think about it, ISU played a major role in who I am and is largely responsible for the Read more...

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Bart Colwell, ’87*

Colwell was honored by the Crossroads of America Council, Boy Scouts of America in Terre Haute, IN.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Danielle Bruce, ’97, GR ’98*

Bruce is painting a new mural funded by Brazil Main Street, a nonprofit organization, to promote the downtown atmosphere in Brazil, Indiana.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Paul Coleman, ’80*

Coleman has published his thirteenth book, “Finding Peace When Your Heart is in Pieces: A Step By Step Guide to the Other Side of Grief, Loss, and Pain.”

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Glenn Puit, ’02*

Puit has been named editor of the News-Capital newspaper in McAlister, Oklahoma.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Riley Nungester, ’13*

Nungester is one of the new troopers assigned to the Indiana State Police Post in Bloomington, IN.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Andrea Baysinger, ’14*

Baysinger has joined Putnam Pediatrics and Internal Medicine as a family nurse practitioner in Greencastle, IN.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Thomas Hardesty, ’12*

Hardesty is the new sports editor for the Paris Beacon-News in Paris, Illinois.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Jennifer McCormick, EdS ’08, PhD ’12*

McCormick has been appointed to the board of trustees for the East Central Region of Ivy Tech Community College.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Deanna King, GR ’03, PhD ’03*

King has been named vice-chancellor for Ivy Tech Community College Southwest in Evansville, IN.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*James Goecker, GR ’86*

Goecker was named vice president for enrollment management and strategic communications at Rose-Hulman Institute of Technology in Terre Haute, IN.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Dan Lehman, GR ’06*

Lehman is the new principal at New Athens High School in New Athens, IL.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Travis David, ’07*

David has been selected as the new sports editor and staff writer of the Hancock County Journal-Pilot in Carthage, IL.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Pat Minnick, ’71*

Minnick retired after three decades with Boone County Health Department in Indiana.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Johnny Matson, Ph.D. ’76*

Matson was named to Thomson Reuters 2014 list of “The World’s Most Influential Scientific Minds.” Matson is a faculty member at Louisiana State University.  

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Dan Lehman,*GR ’06*

Dan Lehman was named principal of New Athens High School in New Athens, Ill.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

**Ja’Marcus Hampton, ’06*

Hampton was named associate athletic director for athletics advancement, University of Massachusetts Lowell.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Scott August, ’83*

August joined DuMor Water Specialists, Angola, as a water consultant in Angola, IN.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Jimmy Jenkins, ’12*

Jenkins was selected as a senior producer at station KJZZ in Phoenix, Ariz

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Lt. Col. Jeffrey Hedges, ’92*

Hedges took command of the 109th Airlift Wing’s Mission Support Group in Schenectady, N.Y.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Debra Hoffman, ’77*

Hoffman received the 2014 Performance Health and Florida Chiropractic Association Humanitarian award.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Pamela Martin Wilson, GR ’96*

Wilson was named executive vice president of Voorhees College in Orangeburg, S.C.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Chrystal Street, Ed.S. ’10*

Street was named principal of Medora Elementary-Junior/Senior High School in Medora, Ind.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Lynn Stoelting, ’80*

Stoelting was named Indiana School Nurse of the Year for her work with Clay Community Schools.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Steve Robertson, ’77*

Robertson retired from Wabash Valley Correctional Facility in Carlisle, Ind., after 32½ years with the Indiana Department of Correction.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Cathie Reynolds, ’74*

Reynolds retired from Coles County Health Department in Illinois.  

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Linda Norton, GR ’80*

Norton was named*communications*coordinator for Deaconess VNA Plus Home Care*and*Hospice in Evansville, Ind.  

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Kevin Myers, Ph.D. ’06*

Myers was named superintendent of the Mundelein School District in Mundelein, Ill.

More...


----------



## 4Q_iu

Tom Kujawa, 1961 named to Hammond Hall of Fame...

2-yr letterman State Fball


More...

THOMAS L. KUJAWA

This former Whiting Oiler and Indiana State University athlete coached in Hammond from 1969 to 2012 at several schools in various capacities.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Maulik Khatadia ’06, GR ’09*

As a 2009 master’s degree graduate of Indiana State's Scott College of Business, Maulik Khatadia says his college experience prepared him well for his career and for personal success.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*John Michael Vincent, ’93*

As host of a show described as “major market sports talk with small town common sense,” JMV traces his roots back to the little Indiana town of Owensburg, where he grew up interested in sports and radio. 

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Royce Sutton, ’85, GR ’90*

Sutton was promoted to senior vice president with Fifth Third Bank in St. Louis, Mo.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Lucinda Dunbar, ’83*

Dunbar was promoted to senior manager with the Decosimo CPA Firm in Cincinnati, Ohio.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Beth Huebner, ’75*

Huebner was selected by The Lake County Soil and Water Conservation District at Lake County’s Conservation Education Teacher of the Year. Huebner teaches kindergarten in Crown Point, Ind.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Todd Outcalt, ’82*

Outcalt published four books in 2014, including “Before You Say ‘I Do,’” “Where in the World We Meet,” “The Other Jesus” and “A Partridge in a Pear Tree.” He is the lead pastor at Calvary United Methodist Church in Brownsburg, Ind.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Diana Weatherly, ’06*

Weatherly was awarded the Compensation Management Specialist (CMS) designation from the International Foundation of Employee Benefit Plans.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Frank Jozsa, ’63, GR ’72*

Jozsa published a new book title, “National Baseball Association Strategies: Business Expansions, Relocations and Mergers.”

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Peter Jaske, GR ’05*

Jaske was promoted to police captain and celebrated 25 years of service with the South Milwaukee Police Department in Wisconsin.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Mallory Halleck, ’11*

Halleck was promoted to associate examiner at the Federal Reserve Bank in Cleveland, Ohio.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Bryan Byers, ’97*

Byers was promoted to vice president with the 1st Source Bank in South Bend, Ind.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Chris Effner, ’83*

Effner retired after more than 30 years with the Indiana State Police in Putnamville, Ind.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Meg Alexander, ’04*

Alexander founded “Meg County Celebrations,” a new business that features wedding and receptions venues.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Nikki Simpson, ’95*

Simpson was selected as a new development officer for the Indiana State University Foundation.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Jim Jenison, ’78*

Jenison completed a medical missionary trip to Nuevo Plan, a small village in central Honduras.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*John Tambi, ’81*

Tambi was named a member of the South African Airways Board.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Col. Donald Bonte, ’79*

Col. Bonte retired from his position as the commander of the 181st Intelligence Wing in Terre Haute.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*David Happel, GR ’91*

Happel was named Chief Commercial Officer of Raptor Pharmaceutical in Novato, Calif.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Brent Gage, Ph.D. ’04*

Gage was named associate vice president for enrollment at the University of Iowa in Iowa City, Iowa.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Cindy Belt, ’79*

Belt joined the Paris Community Hospital in Paris, Ill. as the primary physician recruiter.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Bob Baesler, ’72*

Baesler was honored with the Jefferson Award by WTHI-TV in Terre Haute.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Jessika Noffsinger, GR ’13*

Noffsinger joined Baptist Home Care as a speech-language pathologist in Madisonville, Ind.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Terry Warren, ’04*

Warren was named chief executive officer of Valley Professionals Community Health Center in Terre Haute.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Luvita Koisun, ’88, GR ’90*

Koisun*was named the district officer for Penampang, Malaysia.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sally Stewart, ’76*

Stewart was honored as the first winner of the Jefferson Award by WTHI-TV in Terre Haute, Ind.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Marty Kovacs, ’89*

Kovacs was named the new funeral director at Wallace-Thompson Funeral Home in Rusk, Texas.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*DeLyn Beard, ’95, GR ’01*

Educator says she was very shy as a young adult, but her experiences at Indiana State helped draw her out of her shell. Now, DeLyn Beard is helping other youngsters reach their full potential. 

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Todd Osburn, ’85*

When he graduated from Indiana State University in the Class of 1985, Todd Osburn had no idea he would one day be commencement speaker for a future graduating class. “Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think that would happen.” Now a founding partner at Greyrock Capital in Chicago, Osburn will be the honored Read more...

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Greg Vitale, ’01*

Vitale was named parks and recreation director for Munster, Ind.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Eric Losee, GR ’02*

Losee was appointed regional chief for the Wisconsin Department of Corrections in Merrill, Wis.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Karen Webb, ’81, GR ’83, GR ’88, ’97*

Webb received the Outstanding School Librarian Award by the Indiana Library Federation. Webb is currently the media specialist at Honey Creek Middle School in Terre Haute.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*David Williams, ’75*

Williams was inducted into the American Society of Hematology as president. Williams is chief of hematology/oncology at Boston Children’s Hospital and chairman of pediatric oncology at the Dana-Farber Cancer Institute.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Waylon Fonderhide, ’06*

Fonderhide was promoted to correctional sergeant at the Wabash Valley Correctional Facility.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Kyle Miller, ’13*

Miller was named New Orchestra Teacher of the Year by the American String Teacher Association. Miller teaches at Pierre Moran Middle School in Elkhart, Ind.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Bruce Hauk, ’92*

Hauk was named the new president of Illinois American Water in Belleville, Ill.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*David Lotter, ’68, GR ’73*

Lotter was elected to the Vigo County School Corporation School Board.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Marta Pelrine-Bacon, ’90*

An English major at Indiana State, Pelrine-Bacon says her writing interests were nurtured by professors and fellow students.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Chris Pillow, ’04*

A talented student-athlete playing wide receiver and second-generation Sycamore, Chris Pillow is hoping for a three-peat when it comes time for his son to go to college. 

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Robert Argus, GR ’76, Fort Myers, Fla.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Leah Allman, ’82, GR ’88*

Allman*was named vice chancellor for student affairs for Ivy Tech Community College Southwest/Wabash Valley region.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Guillio Minguillo, ’00*

Minguillo was listed among Airport Business Magazine’s third annual “Top Forty Under 40″ profile of aviation leaders. Minguillo currently serves as the assistant director at Laughlin/Bullhead International Airport in Bullhead City, Ariz.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Ron Cheatham, ’91*

Cheatham was selected among the top 25 Paris High School boys basketball players who played in the 71-year-old Ernie Eveland Gym, which hosted its final game on Feb. 17.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Heidi Decker, ’97*

Decker*was appointed director of the Indiana Department of Child Services for Vigo County.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Tod Carpenter, ’81*

Carpenter*was named the new CEO of Donaldson Co. Inc. in Minneapolis, Minn.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Jay Downing, ’86*

Downing was named dean of the College of Arts and Sciences at Sul Ross State University in Alpine, Texas.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*James Burton,GR ’11*

Burton*joined the Beavercreek Police Department in Beavercreek, Ohio, as a police officer.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Lynn Saler, ’81*

Saler*was hired as the new executive director of the Historical Society of Decatur County.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Mark Lange, ’72, GR ’73*

Lange as named a co-recipient of the National Cotton Ginners Association 2014-2015 Distinguished Service Award. Lange is the National Cotton Council president and CEO.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Virgina Barrow, ’55*

Virgina Barrow, ’55, Indianapolis, Ind.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Lois Witte, ’43, Scotts Valley, Calif.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Edmund Sullivan, ’43, Oak Ridge, Tenn.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Donald Stanfield, ’65, Marshall, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Stephen Sandefer, GR ’73, Bicknell, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Kathryn Quinton, ’41, Peru, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Jack Otten, ’52, Lafayette, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Lorraine Misus Morlan, ’52, Rockville, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*James Mitchell, ’67, Bloomington, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*David KcKenney, ’73, Hollywood, Fla.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Kathryn Neeley McConnell, ’56, Palestine, Ill.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Jerod Adler, ’05, ’08*

Now a judicial law clerk, this alumnus' experience at Indiana State included a basketball scholarship and studying abroad. 

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Jeanette Hooker, ’07, ’09*

Alumna credits Indiana State for drawing her out of her shell. 

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Elizabeth Allen Johnson, ’57, Fort Pierce, Fla.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Stephen Izdepski, ’72, Plymouth, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Kathy Russell Hudson, ’81, Rockville, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Betty Hubbard, GR ’70, Indianapolis, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Gail Davidson Hendricks, ’95, Bend, Ore.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Paula Hendrickson Hendrick, ’69, Crown Point, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Evelyn Hedges, GR ’58, Mount Vernon, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Barbara Hebbeler, ’71, Evansville, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Gladys Hayes Hale, ’43, Carlisle, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*George Graesch, ’47, Terre Haute, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*William Winslow, ’49, Evansville, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Mary Winegardner, ’53, Williamsport, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Diane Wilson-Amos, ’73, Gary, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*William Wieck, ’62, Marshall, Ill.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Irma Brackall Whetstone, ’36, Naples, Fla.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sue Ward, Ph.D. ’06, Crown Point, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Michael Walker, ’71, Greensburg, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Joanna Valentino, GR ’76, Georgetown, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Betty Thornton, GR ’68, Englewood, Fla.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*William Thompson, ’67, Terre Haute, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Connia Nelson, ’77*

Connia Nelson, who is senior vice president for human resources with Verizon Communications, treats others as she would like to be treated. 

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Carl Nicks, ’80*

As manager of player relations for the Indiana Pacers, Carl Nicks says his life and career has come full circle. 

More...


----------



## blueblazer

Jason Svoboda said:


> As manager of player relations for the Indiana Pacers, Carl Nicks says his life and career has come full circle.
> 
> More...



I had a chance to talk with him briefly in South Bend at the ISU/ND game last year.....as always a wonderful person, some kind of athlete, he remains a loyal Sycamore and follows the team every year.....loves to come to games when he gets a chance... Why is not in the ISU hall of fame


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Zachary Loughman, Ph.D. ’12*

Loughman*was named 2014 West Virginia Professor of the Year by the Faculty Merit Foundation. Loughman is an associate professor of biology at West Liberty University in Wheeling, W.Va.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Anne Hogan, GR ’12*

Hogan was named the University of Tulsa’s full-time director of sports nutrition in Tulsa, Okla.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Steven McNabb, ’11*

McNabb*was named head baseball coach at North Daviess High School in Elnora, Ind.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Kent Kramer, ’90*

Kramer was named the new president and chief executive officer of the Goodwill Industries of Central Indiana.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Courtney Richey, GR ’10*

Richey was named director of the West-Central Indiana Small Business Center on Indiana State University’s campus.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Joyce Hemphill, ’79*

Hemphill published her first novel, “The Power of Playful Learning: The Green Edition.”

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Ann Killory Maczpacay, GR ’91, and Erick Maczpacay, ’90*

Ann and Erick*celebrated their 20th wedding anniversary. Erick currently works as an educator, and Ann owns Hanover Nursery School in Hanover, Mass., which just celebrated its 40th anniversary.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*John Wilkening, ’90*

Wilkening was named chief retail officer with the Notre Dame Federal Credit Union in Notre Dame, Ind.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Karen Evans Tislow, ’76*

Tislow retired after 31 years with the Tippecanoe County Park and Recreation Department.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Leslie J. Rissler, ’91*

Rissler was named program director for the Evolutionary Processes Cluster in the Division of Environmental Biology at the National Science Foundation in Arlington, Va.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Garvin McDaniel, ’59*

McDaniel retired after 39 years of service as a public school teacher. McDaniel retires from Barker Middle School in Michigan City, Ind.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Keith Dickey, ’72*

Dickey was presented with the Distinguished Member Award by the Illinois Dental Society. Dickey is a dental educator at Southern Illinois University School of Dental Medicine in Alton, Ill.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sarah Hadley Aikman, ’90, GR ‘94*

Aikman recently assumed the duties of president of the Association of College Unions International in Bloomington, Ind.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Donald Blair, ’58, Crawfordsville, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*James Black, GR ’75, Gary, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Gary Bippus, ’72, Indianapolis, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Margaret Beecher, ’40, West Terre Haute, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*William Barrett, ’66, North Judson, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Katherine Stirwalt Anderson, ’47, Stone Mountain, Ga.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Thomas Voigt, ’72, Scottsdale, Ariz.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Linda Byrd Taulman, ’72, Remington, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Stella Swakoski, GR ’69, Dubuque, Iowa.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Robert Stephens, ’65, Farmington, Ariz.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Thomas Snyder, ’61, Detroit, Mich.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Joy Mills Smith, ’90, Orleans, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Dennis Shappard, ’70, Vincennes, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*James Seibert, ’69, Columbus, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Mark Riggs, ’59, Sullivan, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Luther Rice, ’76, Aurora, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Eston “Bud” Perry, ’61*

A 1961 graduate of the College of Health and Human Services, Bud Perry says decide what you want in life and go after it. He does. 

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Christine “Christi” (Olson) Hill, ’93*

A 1993 graduate of the Scott College of Business, Christi (Olson) Hill says her life would be very different if it weren't for Indiana State. 

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sean Mayer, ’15*

Sean was recently accepted into the highly competitive John Hopkins Nurse Practitioner Program. The nursing major from Monterey, Calif., also worked as a student instructor at Indiana State.“He is very dedicated to the profession and was recently inducted into the Lambda Sigma chapter of Sigma Theta Tau Honor Society International, also a highly competitive program,” said Heather Anderson, instructor in the department of baccalaureate nursing. “He shows exemplary dedication to the nursing profession, as well as exceptional leadership qualities.”

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Joseph Jones, ’15*

A double major in philosophy and history, Joseph Jones of Lafayette, Ind., is among the top Sycamores in his graduating class. “Not only is Mr. Jones intellectually gifted, but he is friendly, cooperative and very diligent,” said Judy Barad, professor of philosophy. “An open-minded individual, Mr. Jones not only understands opposing views, but he appreciates the need for this understanding. Although he is essentially a serious person, he also has a great sense of humor.”

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Nancy Kaj, ’15*

Nancy, an economics major with a minor in international studies from Lubumbashi in the Democratic Republic of Congo, was nominated by John Conant, chair of the economics department for her co-curricular activities. Among them, he notes faculty-led study abroad trips to Morocco and China and interest in sustainable development with a short-time shadowing of an alum who works for the Indiana Department of Natural Resources.“And she is just an interesting person,” Conant said.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Katie Lugar, ’15*

A leader,  active volunteer and not to mention standout student, Katie Lugar of Terre Haute is a social work major pursuing a minor in psychology. She also received a certification in nonprofit leadership and management.“She is a hard-working, motivated and determined individual, who strives to maintain the ideals of social work and ISU as a priority while she journeys through her academic and professional career,” said Robyn Lugar, associate professor in the department of social work. “She strives to cultivate success in others, not only in herself.”

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Scott Kelemen, ’15*

A nursing major, Scott Kelemen is an online student from Toms River, N.J. He was asked by online Professor Kathleen Huun to evaluate the “Double Robot” simulation experience.“Our review of the ‘double’ took on a life of its own, and we were involved in many simulation events that were be held at various times, and some at a moment’s notice,” Huun said. “Despite Scott’s willingness to help, it was his leadership, nursing knowledge, and engaging personality that made the integration of the ‘double’ within pre-scheduled simulation events a success. He truly was a huge component of this pilot study.”

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Olivia Bohnhoff, ’15*

With her idea of perfect happiness being traveling, learning and teaching, Olivia Bohnhoff, a language studies major from Bloomington, Ill., should be content this summer as she embarks on a Fulbright Grant to serve as a teaching assistant in Mexico.“I don’t know how many ISU students have been awarded this prestigious grant in the past, but probably not many, and none in recent memory,” said Mark Lewandowski, associate professor in the English department and Indiana State Fulbright program adviser.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Yahzmine Rodriguez, ’15*

When Yahzmine Rodriguez, a marketing major from Indianapolis, decided to study abroad for a semester in South Korea, she knew nothing about the country. So when she returned to campus this spring, she — as expected — had learned a lot about her hosts, but she also learned a lot about herself. She is also a recipient of Indiana State’s prestigious President’s Scholarship and Networks Scholarship for business students.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Tabitha Wimsett, ’15*

All the world’s a stage for Tabitha Wimsett of Paris, Ill., a theater major with a concentration in technical theater and playwriting, directing and dramaturgy.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Jason Baldwin, ’02*

Baldwin was hired as the president and CEO of Haynes Community Federal Credit Union in Kokomo, Ind.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Ronald Zimmerman, ’66, Spiceland, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Barry Williams, GR ’70, Winslow, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Thomas Strawn, ’36, Greenwood, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Paula Shanks, ’89, Terre Haute, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Bernard Phelps, ’46, Oxford, Ohio*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Bob Leeman, ’73, Cicero, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Carol Perkins Laney, ’56, Salem, Ore.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Robert Hensley, ’61, Niceville, Fla.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Gordon Gilliland, ’73, Memphis, Tenn.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Angela Davis, ’95, GR ’05*

Davis took a new career position as a development officer with the Wisconsin Historical Foundation Inc. in Madison, Wis.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*James Koenig, ’70*

Koenig was appointed to the board of directors of Advanzeon Solutions Inc. in Tampa, Fla.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Mitch Isaacs, GR ’05*

Isaacs was selected to be executive director for Shafer Leadership Academy at Ball State University in Muncie, Ind.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*John Strange, GR ’90*

Strange was appointed to the rank of chief deputy sheriff of the Vanderburgh County Sheriff’s Office.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Daryl Richardson, ’00*

Richardson was elected to the Hillside School District 93 Board of Education in Hillside, Ill.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Annissa McCaskill, ’98*

McCaskill was hired as the economic development, planning and zoning director for the city of Belleville, Ill.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Melissa Crash, ’14*

Crash was hired as WTHI-TV’s weekend anchor in Terre Haute.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Robinne Harris-Dodd, ’78*

Harris-Dodd was selected to be director of operations of St. Joseph Hospice in Baton Rouge, La.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Stephen Williams, ’71*

Williams was presented with a lifetime achievement award from the Indiana Trial Lawyers Association.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Andrea Ferguson, GR ’02*

Ferguson was named coordinator and instructor of law enforcement training at Vance-Granville Community College in Henderson, N.C.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Brandon Nettrouer, ’16*

Insurance and risk management major Brandon Nettrouer of South Whitley, Ind., is “a natural leader and has been extremely involved on campus,” said Rebecca Wray, MBA director at Indiana State’s Gongaware Center. “He will be doing an internship with Gibson Insurance — of which president and CEO Tim Leman is an alumnus  — in South Bend this summer.”

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Jaylon Hines, ’16*

A senior double majoring in marketing and public relations with a minor in Spanish, Jaylon Hines of Gary, Ind., would like to take her musical skills to the next level by learning how to play more instruments.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Richard C. Hay, ’00*

President of Quest Theatre Ensemble in Chicago, Richard Hay is no stranger to the entrepreneurial spirit nor being an active alumnus. 

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Ray Goddard, ’62*

Ray Goddard’s passion for sports started at an early age, continued into his college career and is still present in his professional life. As a high school student, Goddard said he wasn’t a star athlete, but his coaches and competitive nature helped him become a better athlete. “I wasn’t good at any sport. I had Read more...

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Steve Yager, Ph.D. ’96*

Yager*was appointed to the Indiana State Board of Education.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Clara Fromme, ’74*

Fromme was the recipient of this year’s distinguished educator award from the Greater Jasper Consolidated School District. Fromme retired in 2007 from her position as an English teacher at Jasper High School.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Jeff Flater, ’88*

Flater*was hired as the athletic director for Galesburg High School in Galesburg, Ill.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Don Leuenberger, ’67*

Leuenberger*retired from his position as vice chancellor for business and finance after 27 years of service at the University of Nebraska Medical Center in Omaha, Neb.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*William Jackson, ’73*

Jackson published a new novel, “Everything I Know, Think I Know, and Don’t (But Think I Do).”

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Kevin Laster, ’91*

Laster received the promotion to captain with Envoy Air in Irving, Texas.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Chelsea Linder, ’07*

Linder*joined Tabco as a graphic designer in Terre Haute, Ind.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Gretta Kumpf, ’72, GR ’73*

Kumpf was hired as the superintendent of Tipp City Schools in Tippy City, Ohio.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Mohammed Salihuddin, ’86*

Salihuddin was named the new CEO of AmMetLife Takaful in Jalan Lumut, Kuala Lumpur.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Ronald Turpin, ’93*

Turpin*was named director of the University of Saint Francis Development Committee of the Board in Fort Wayne, Ind.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Paul White, ’14*

White*was hired as the new superintendent of New Prairie Schools in Rolling Prairie, Ind.  

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Lee Ann Kwiatkowski, ’84*

Kwiatkowski was appointed to the Indiana State Board of Education.

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Monte McIntosh, ’70, Bloomfield, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Charles Arvin, ’51, Crawfordsville, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Cara Buschkill Schwartz, ’63, Huntingburg, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Susan Bland Proctor, ’70, Terre Haute, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Julie Ballinger, ’92, Terre Haute, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Nancy Shull, ’74, Boonville, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Steven Thais, ’79, Vincennes, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Michael King, ’71, Markleville, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Frederick Warren, ’73, Lebanon, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Thomas Halley, ’78, Fairfield, Iowa*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Dorothy Bennett Phillips, ’42, Darien, Ill.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Jack Sitarski, ’78, Terre Haute, Ind.*

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Darrell Poindexter, ’70, Lawrenceburg, Ind.*

More...


----------

